# Pressemeldung: Internationale Erfolge für deutsche DAV-Angler



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2009)

Presseinformation des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. (DAV) vom 01. September 2009

*Internationale Erfolge für deutsche DAV-Angler​*Bei den jährlich durch die Weltanglerorganisation C.I.P.S. durchgeführten Weltmeisterschaften im Süßwasserangeln in diesem Jahr konnten die deutschen DAV-Angler herausragende Erfolge verzeichnen. Der Brandenburger Mathias Scholz sicherte sich in Portugal den U22-Weltmeistertitel. Das Frauenteam mit Astrid Beck, Steffi Bloch, Diana Ellmer, Lisa Marie Erdmann, Jane Nemetz und Alexandra Schulz konnte in Italien den Weltmeistertitel der Damenmannschaften erringen. Steffi Bloch krönte diesen Erfolg der deutschen Damen und sicherte sich in der Einzelwertung den Weltmeistertitel vor der Tschechin Hana Purkrbova und Ihrer Teamkollegin Alexandra Schulz.

Ansprechpartner:     
Steffen Quinger (Referent für Angeln)
Email: info@anglerverband.com
Tel.: 030-97104379




(Copyright: Uwe Pretzlaff): Mathias Scholz in Portugal: Erfolgreichster Angler der Welt in der U22-Klasse



(Copyright: champions-team.de): DAV-Weltmeisterteam der Damen in Italien mit Trainer und Betreuern (v.l.n.r.: Lisa Marie Erdmann, Sabine Ellmer, Alexandra Schulz, Diana Ellmer, Ramon Willich, Astrid Beck, Ralf Hertlitschke, Matthias Kemmereit, Steffi Bloch, Dietmar Ellmer, Jane Nemetz)


----------

